# how much spending money for a 1 week holiday?



## liketoknow (7 May 2008)

Im off on holidays to lanzarote for one week with my two kids, 5 and 1, and was wondering how much spending money people normally bring on their holidays??


----------



## ClubMan (7 May 2008)

How long is a piece of string...?


----------



## DavyJones (7 May 2008)

what I do is, think what is  the most I could afford to spend in one day and mutiply that by number of days away. I always use my bank card to withdraw money as not to have a lot of cash on me. Was in Barcelona last week and found it slightly cheaper then Ireland.

As regard to how long a piece of string is, a wise man once told me , its exactly twice the distance from the start to the middle ;-)


----------



## phanteon (7 May 2008)

150 to 200 euro per day.bring enough to be sure


----------



## sam h (8 May 2008)

It is possible to treat kids without breaking the bank & if I recall from previous threads, you're not exacty flush, so do take it easy or you wil be paying for this for ages!! 
Your kids are small and they will be kept happy with very simple things - they will love the beach or the pool, so no need for expensive water parks. Stock up at the local supermarket so you can have brekkie & lunch at the apartment rather than restaurants and it will be less stressful. Keep some icepops & water in the freezer/freezer as kids need to keep cool and the pool bar is always about twice the price of the local supermarket - these thing add up!! 
If you do go out for a day to a park or trip, be prepared and bring your own things (lunch, suncream, nappies, snacks etc). Extras at these tourist places cost about twice what you'd normally pay.
Give you 5 year some spending money (i give mine about €20) and this is what they use to buy any treats. It gives them an idea of what things cost & they will really want something before they spend their money. This helps to stop the "I want" everywhere you go. 

I can't answer your original question as it is different for everyone, but the worst thing you could do it go with an "I'm on holiday, what the hell" attitude and pay it back for months after the tan has faded. You kids will remember the fun they had with you and not that you bought them the over-priced treats.  I'm always amazd what my kids remember about holidays, it's rarely so much about a expensive park - more likely to be a frog or crab they found, a friend they met or the €2 euro packet of tattoos they got at the market (after much searching !!)

I reckon it's better to budget and be able to take your kids out again over the summer for small day trips.

Enjoy the holiday!!



> 150 to 200 euro per day.bring enough to be sure


We've never spent an average of that & there are more than 3 of us.


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 May 2008)

All of the above is excellent advice. Enjoy your holiday, by all means, but don't make it the last one you can afford for a long time.


sam h said:


> Your kids will remember the fun they had with you and not that you bought them the over-priced treats.


----------



## runner (8 May 2008)

On a recent 1 week trip to Canaries, I was amused by a young lad (maybe 11) who should be in school, sitting in next seat counting his own spending money. He had more than Mrs R and myself intended to spend between us for the week!
I was thinking if I was born again, i'd choose different parents.


----------



## runner (8 May 2008)

Yes, if you tunnel back in time through a spacetime wormhole it should get you back before ure born.
Havent tried it yet, maybe next week!


----------



## Brianne (8 May 2008)

The answer to your question is you bring what you can afford;spending lots of money on kids because they have had a bad year is total waste. They will love the plane and the pool and being in a new place. I have lots of experience of taking children on holidays when money was tight and they had a great time. I always brought a cool bag with me and plastic mugs in which to put the usual coke etc and I even brought a flask . We used to go on the courtesy bus to the beach with packed lunches and lots of snacks for the kids. If you buy at the pool or at the seaside it will turn into a dear holiday.We usually ate out at night and had breakfast and lunch in the apartment or by packing out own. To be honest once the children had other children and water and sand , they wouldn't want to leave to go to restaurants. Go to one theme park if its available but set down rules about buying stuff. I always think children should be told upfront about what can be bought and what can't . They will only appreciate things if they are told straight about it. From your posts you don't appear to have loads of money; don't borrow for your holiday and remember by bringing them on holiday with you , you are spending time with them which is priceless. IGNORE THE MASTERCARD AD!!!


----------



## liketoknow (8 May 2008)

brianne,
thanks for the advice, your very good, my income has changed slightly so im a little better off now than i was a few weeks back. 
i agree with telling them what they can and cant have in advance.


----------



## foxylady (9 May 2008)

liketoknow said:


> brianne,
> thanks for the advice, your very good, my income has changed slightly so im a little better off now than i was a few weeks back.
> i agree with telling them what they can and cant have in advance.


 
If ur lucky there might be a kids club in your apartment or nearby ones and that will give you a little down time for yourself oh and they are free as well.


----------



## liketoknow (9 May 2008)

foxylady,
the kids club would come in handy for my five year old but he was diagnosed with epilepsy the other day (im not DISCUSSING medical issues mods), so i wont be letting him out of my sight. 
and my youngest is disabled so wouldnt be much use to her, but thanks for the advice foxylady


----------

